# Cool Goblets at Urban Outfitters



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

Those are nice! I'll have to check ours!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

hey thanks for posting those. Very cool..


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I likey, I likey!


----------

